# Welche Bosse farmt ihr am liebsten ab?



## Steinmetz666 (13. Juli 2008)

Hi da meine Bowama atm in akt 3 hölle herumgimpt und andauernd stirbt hab ich mich endschlossen mein Eq noch was zu pimpen.
Und mal die bosse in Alptraum abzufarmen,also ich geh immer Andariel ,Mephisto und Baal und je nach lust und laune noch im Feld der Steine den Mob beim Steinkreis killen droppt immer was gelbes manchmal auch was grünes (:.
Bis auf nen craprüstung seide des siegers ): und rabenfrost, hab ich noch nichts gutes gefunden für meine ama):
Das beste war bis jetzt mit meinem Pala ne buriza,die meine ama mit stolz trägt aber sonst noch nichts.
Wo geht ihr immer hin wenn ihr items sammlen wollt, und wieviel MF ist sinnvoll hab atm so 340
Achja und bosse in hölle farmen dauert mir zu lang glaub für duriel hab ich 10min und nochlänger gebraucht,das macht dan schon keinen spass.

Hoffe ihr habt ein paar tips

MFG


----------



## Gulwar (13. Juli 2008)

Steinmetz666 schrieb:


> Hi da meine Bowama atm in akt 3 hölle herumgimpt und andauernd stirbt hab ich mich endschlossen mein Eq noch was zu pimpen.
> Und mal die bosse in Alptraum abzufarmen,also ich geh immer Andariel ,Mephisto und Baal und je nach lust und laune noch im Feld der Steine den Mob beim Steinkreis killen droppt immer was gelbes manchmal auch was grünes (:.
> Bis auf nen craprüstung seide des siegers ): und rabenfrost, hab ich noch nichts gutes gefunden für meine ama):
> Das beste war bis jetzt mit meinem Pala ne buriza,die meine ama mit stolz trägt aber sonst noch nichts.
> ...



Naja wenn du Akt 3 Hölle bist bietet sich Andariel an. Ansonsten solltest du die Krypta und Katakomben in Akt 1 auf dem Friedhof plündern, da dort Bosse und ihre Diener ebenfalls sehr hochwertige Beute droppen können.
MF reicht 300, über 300 gibts glaub ich einen Cut wo das anders berechnet wird und net mehr soviel ausmacht.


----------



## EnCeLiS (13. Juli 2008)

Also ich hab damals mit meiner MF-Sorc immer Mephisto in Hölle gekillt. Ich finde is einfach am schnellsten gegangen ( ausser man hatte MH  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Hatte mehrere Tschakos, grünes hier und da, arachs usw^^ Hat mich immer sehr gefreut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hatte glaub ich immer so nen MF-Wert um die 280, soll der beste wert gewesen sein^^ Kanns sich allerdings auch wieder geändert haben xD


Ansonsten gilt

Guter MF-Wert + schnelligkeit (Beim Boss finden und töten) (+ große Party) = guter drop


----------



## Steinmetz666 (13. Juli 2008)

Friehof bzw mausoleum und krypta hab ichauch schon öfters abgefarmt aber irgnedwie nie luck gehabt, da bringen die bosse dan schon mehr die droppen wenigstens manchmal was grünes oder was goldenes.
Aber ich werd der der krypta und dem mausoleum noch nen besuch abstatten danke für den tip irgenwann muss ja mal was gutes droppen^^


----------



## Steinmetz666 (13. Juli 2008)

Bis zu meppel hab ich leider noch nicht geschafft in hell zogg auch soloplayer,aber meppel dropt auch in alptraum immer nett.
Ich glaub ich propier gleich nochmla ob ich bissel weiter in akt 3 als bis zum großen moor kommen^^die blitzgeister da sind ziemlich übel):


----------



## Gen91 (13. Juli 2008)

Kurz und knapp,
mit Tele Mephisto und ohne Tele Diablo


----------



## jolk (13. Juli 2008)

Eldrith der Richter (5akt 2wp einfach nach oben laufen)
Knochenhaut (5 akt rotes portal direkt erster mob)

beide kann man schnell und mit jeder Klasse farmen


----------



## Steinmetz666 (13. Juli 2008)

Alles klar schon mal danke für die tips bei diablo hab ich ein geiles goldenes zepter mit +2 auf alle fähigkeiten gefunden, da freut sich mein pala.
eldrith werd ich jetzt auch mla abfarmen aber bei  knochenhaut hab ich ein prop ich zogg wiegesagt soloplayer und da ist das rote portal weg wenn man das 1 mal ein neues game startet dan muss ich erst von dem wegpunkt zurück laufen naja aber dan geh ich direkt och mal bei Nilathak vorbei^^


----------



## Donmo (13. Juli 2008)

Pindle! Geht einfach schnell und droppt auch ganz gut mit nen bisschen MF.
Wenn man Teleport hat ist Meppel die erste Wahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oneq (13. Juli 2008)

Ich farme auf Hell immer Andariel, Mephisto, Diablo, Baal und mache die lohnenswerten PES-Runs. Also Pindleskin, Eldritch und Shenk.
Außerdem beliebt sind die TC85-Gebiete, wo auch extrem guter Loot droppen kann.
Hier sind diese Gebiete aufgelistet: TC85-Gebiete


----------



## Magickevin (13. Juli 2008)

ich farme:

Tristram Griwold, Andy, die Gräfin im vergessenem Turm, Duriel, den Totenbeschwörer in der Geheimen Zuflucht, Mephisto, Den Hohen Rat in Travincal, Izual, Diablo, Baal und Nilathak.

Die Gräfin der Totenbeschwörer und Nilathak droppen auf Hölle "Keys" man braucht 3 stück ich glaube es waren:

Key of Terror, Key of Destruction, Key of Hate wie halt die 3 großen übel als spitzname haben.

diese Keys sind extrem schwer und selten zu bekommen aber der auffand lohnt sich denn man gekommt ein sogennanten "Torch" das ist ein großer Zauber welcher beim Tragen solche Attribute bringt

25% Chance, Level 10 Feuersturm auf Schlag zu zaubern
+3 zu allen Fertigkeiten einer zufälligen Charakterklasse
10-20 zu allen Attributen
Alle Widerstandsarten +10-20
+8 Lichtradius
Level 30 Hydra (10 Ladungen) 

mehr zu dieser quest gibts auf http://diablo3.ingame.de/spiel/hellfire/hellfirequest.php nachzulesen


----------



## Steinmetz666 (13. Juli 2008)

jo der zauber ist echt mal nice,da werd ich der gräfin auch noch mal nen besuch abstatten.
Aber bis ich auf hell zu nilathak komm brauch ich glaube ich nochwas drecks 3 akt.
Atm farm ich ein bisschen  Andariel auf hell und dan gehts nachher nochmal in den 3 Akt^^


----------



## mihandro (13. Juli 2008)

die schlüssel zu holen is ja kein problem. richtig schwierig wirds ja erst (ohne richtig gutes equip) die 3 ueber zu killen die dann erstmal die organe fallen lassen. diese braucht man dann nämlich um das tor zu übertristram zu öffnen.

aber b2t

- andy, meppel und pindle hölle
- die tc85 gebiete (alte tunnels in der vergessenen stadt akt 2 meist)
- mit freunden chaos sanktuarium clearen (dort schonmal ne sur-rune gefunden)
- cow runs für rohlinge und runen (unterm stein direkt mal ne ohm-rune dort gefunden)


----------



## Toyuki (14. Juli 2008)

<3 Diablo
Miter lightsorc immer Baals mit m8 zusammen gemacht werden er runtergetelt ist hab ich fix dia gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (15. Juli 2008)

Ich hau alle Bosse, welche ich solo schlagen kann mehrmals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Suche ich bestimmte Teile, gehts in bestimmte Gebiete. So ist der Totenbeschwörer in Akt2, den Gräbern sehr gut mit den gesuchten Gegenständen, Kleidung und Waffe/Schildhand bedient worden. Schmuck gabs bisher am besten für alle Klassen in der Zuflucht. Der Paladin hat seine Sachen, wen wudnerst aus der Stadt bis Mephisto von Akt3.


----------



## xDeadherox (16. Juli 2008)

Ich embfehle aus eigener Erfahrung nach Mephl und Baal zu gehen (Normal oder Alptraum egal was man schafft) da Droppt ima noch das beste. Bei Mephisto gibt es aber ein Trick sonst Dropt der meist nicht so gut. Unzwar musst du ihn Töten befor er sein geschwaffele beendet hatt den dann dropt er besser.Warum brauchste mich nicht zu fragen aber es ist so habe es schon selbst ausprobiert und es stimmt.Ach ja ich habe da noch den Herrn vom 1Q in Akt5 vergessen der dropt eihentlich auch ganz gut und der Elite auf der (Vom Wp aus) andern Seite Dropt auch ok
VG Deadhero


----------



## attake (18. Juli 2008)

wasfürnefrage ^^ 

mephisto !!!  *du kommst zu spät , meine brüder sind dir entkommen*  das vergess ich mein leben lang nicht ^^

und wie ?   natürlich mit sorc ....
lanzensöldner mit  möglichst viel slow ^^     da is er dann kinderleicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

     statik und dann den rest gemütlich weckkloppen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meine alte ( leider gelöschte ) MF sorc  hatte knapp 850% mf   und ich binn der meinung das man nie genugh haben kann 
das problem ist nur sich bis zu mephi durchporten zu können und das schnell und ohne probleme 
also soviel mf wie geht  aber man muss noch schnell und sicher zu mehi kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (21. Juli 2008)

Pindleskin mit ner 630% MF Sorc gefarmt (Lvl 91 Blizz-Sorc).

Blizzard (nicht die Firma) war einfach genial für diese Gruppe und die Enge des Raums bei Pindle versprach effektiven Einsatz desselbigens. Und bis die Untoten hinter mir spawnten, war Pindle auch schon down.

Teleport -> Statik -> Frostorb (oder wars umgekehrt?) -> Blizzard-> Loot

Außer bei Frostimmunität und Multiblitzdingser...

Weiters war auch die Tatsache wichtig, dass Pindle als einer der ganz, ganz wenigen (ich glaub Baal war auch noch nebenher so ein Gegner) Gegner war/ist, der wirklich ALLES droppen kann. Bei allen anderen besteht ja ein gewißes Itemlvl-Limit. (Vorsicht an alle I-Tüpfelchen-Reiter: Es kann auch sein, dass ich die droppbaren Uniques gerade mit Runen verwechsele, auf die ja kein MF wirkt. Bin mir nicht ganz so sicher, tendiere aber eher zu den Uniques)

Alles droppen + leicht zu legen + 30 Sekunden Aufwand pro Run = Bonus und Lukrativität²

Danke an Pindle für: Windforce, perf. GF, Arcanes Valor, Doombringer etc. etc.


----------



## Pastilo (21. Juli 2008)

Andy, Summoner,Meppel und Pindle


----------



## Tentu (21. Juli 2008)

Schon länger das ich D2 Gespielt hab, allerdings muss ich sagen das Andy und Dia eig. am spaßigsten waren ^^


----------



## Sandalor (22. Juli 2008)

TC85 in Act1Hell.
Mein MF-Necro(Overlord) fetzt da alles weg. 
p.s. Immer volle Spiele wählen; am besten Baalruns. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cruzes (22. Juli 2008)

Früher war es am schönsten Mephi zu farmen, wo Möwe noch ca +300%MF hatte.

MfG


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (22. Juli 2008)

Mephi wurde unangenehm ab nem gewissen Patch. Sehr unangenehm (im Sinne einer Tele-MF Sorc). Als der Kerker des Hasses pro LvL vergrößert und somit portfeindlicher wurde, hab ich mich davon abgewandt. Ich spielte nun mal ohne MH, wie ich bereits in einem vorherigen Beitrag erwähnte, war Pindleskin einfach nur angenehm. Niemals eine Random-Map, dafür jeder mögliche Loot drin. Abgesehen vom Zeitaufwand.

Ein weiterer Gegner, der mir entfallen ist (mir ist viel entfallen), war einer dieser übergroßen Eisenmonster, die die Feuerballschleudernden Goblins auf dem Rücken trugen in Akt 5, wo es den Q gab, bei welchem man Barbarensöldner befreien musste. Akt 5-> Zweiter WP (wenn man Harrogath als ersten WP zählt) -> dann noch Norden teleportiert. Der war auch so einer der alles droppen konnte, aber eben von der Erreichbarkeit und aufgrund des Map-Randomizing (anders als bei Pindleskin) ein wenig aufwendig war.


----------



## RavenMadow (25. Juli 2008)

pindleskin?? wer oder was war das??? o_O und wo soll der sich auf gehalten haben??


----------



## Steinmetz666 (25. Juli 2008)

Das ist der mob der direkt hinter dem roten portal ist, wo es zu nilathaks tempel geht


----------



## xDeadherox (27. Juli 2008)

Ach ja Pindelskin sehr sehr beliebt konntes aba imma net ab das zumachen das war mir Mephel einfacher.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (31. Juli 2008)

Im ersten Akt die Gräfin und Andariel (Jeweils beide ab Alptraum)
Im zweiten Akt: Nichts (Evtl. ab Alptraum einige Tombruns)
Im dritten Akt: Die Boss- spinne im Spinnenwald (gestern noch ein goldenes Schwert gedroppt)
                      Der Rat in Travincial
                      Ab und an Mephisto
Im vierten Akt: Nichts (Evtl. mal ein Chaossanktuari -run)
Im fünften Akt: Schenk und der Willy oberhalb des Wegpunktes, also nördlich von Schenk
                       Ausserdem mache ich gerne die Eishöhlen (Schöne Atmosphäre)
                       Baal - Runs mache ich nur, um ein paar Stufen aufzusteigen, Spass macht mir das Mobgekloppe in seinem Thronsaal nicht wirklich

MFG

Anmerkung: Dieser vielgenannte Pindleskin sagt mir jetzt leider nix - den habe ich wohl immer irgendwie im vorbeigehen geplättet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  - werde ich aber diesmal vertärkt drauf achten.


----------



## Bierzelthocker (31. Juli 2008)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Anmerkung: Dieser vielgenannte Pindleskin sagt mir jetzt leider nix - werde ich aber diesmal vertärkt drauf achten.



Wer Pindleskin nicht kennt, in deutsch heißt der Kerl Knochenhaut. Wie schon erwähnt wurde, befindet er sich vor dem Eingang zu Nihlataks Tempel. Wenn man Nihlatak also noch nicht gelegt hat, kann man immer durch das rote Portal in Harrogath gehen und ihn flux legen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Wenn Nihlatak schon tot ist, dann müsste man sich von dem WP da "Hallen von xx" hochtelen oder laufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (31. Juli 2008)

Bierzelthocker schrieb:


> Wer Pindleskin nicht kennt, in deutsch heißt der Kerl Knochenhaut. Wie schon erwähnt wurde, befindet er sich vor dem Eingang zu Nihlataks Tempel. Wenn man Nihlatak also noch nicht gelegt hat, kann man immer durch das rote Portal in Harrogath gehen und ihn flux legen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ok, der Begriff Knochenhaut sagt mir etwas - wie gesagt, ich werde diesmal darauf achten.


----------



## Roosi (1. August 2008)

ich würde sagen, es hängt davon ab was du an items suchst ab, welche boss für dich der richtige zum abfarmen ist

mephi löhnt sich meiner erachtens für standard stuff wir harle etc.
bei mephi hast du gute chance bei wenig aufwand, gute standard ausrüstung zu finden.

baal ist auch nicht verkehrt für charms und sonstiges

falls du an schnelle und nicht immer effektive runs denkst, wo du itmes wie wf,gf etc. würde ich dir ganz klar pindle raten. *pindl *hat im game das *höchste boss level*, somit kann er theoretisch alles droppen.

weiterhin ist er sehr leicht zu legen und vor allem schnell. nur du musst dir im klaren sein das du ihn oft tage abfarmen musst um lukrtative items zu finden... halt glückssache.

ich würde dir ne *kombo aus mephi, baal und pindl * empfehlen.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (6. August 2008)

Roosi schrieb:


> ich würde sagen, es hängt davon ab was du an items suchst ab, welche boss für dich der richtige zum abfarmen ist
> 
> mephi löhnt sich meiner erachtens für standard stuff wir harle etc.
> bei mephi hast du gute chance bei wenig aufwand, gute standard ausrüstung zu finden.
> ...



Anzumerken ist, dass Pindelchen leicht erreichbar ist, während Mephi und Baal mehr Zeitaufwand erfordern und um längen härter als der Zombie sind.


----------



## superi0r (7. August 2008)

Ich denk auf Hölle kommt es beim farmen gewiss auf den Char an.
Pindleskin droppt sehr schön.
Nur beispielsweise als Eis-Sorc hab ich da kaum chancen dran zu kommen.
Mein Empfehlung ist definitiv Mephisto.
Wenn man sich an den richtigen Punkt Teleportiert als Sorc, kann Mephisto einen nicht sehen( somit auch nicht angreifen). Als Sorc wiederum kann man angreifen ^^.
Ansonsten bietet auch Andariel gute Drops.

Auch zu Empfehlen sind verschiedene Rar Mobs.
Wie Beispielsweise Eldritch der Richter am ersten Wp in Akt 5.

Nur würde ich die Finger von Diablo und Baal lassen.
Den auf Hölle ist der Aufwand diese zu besiegen zu groß.

Auf inDIablo gibt es aber auch ne Liste wo man sieht wo was droppt.

Mfg superi0r


----------



## Eiergrauler (1. September 2008)

superi0r schrieb:


> Auf inDIablo gibt es aber auch ne Liste wo man sieht wo was droppt.



Die könntest du ja mal posten, dann müsst nicht jeder suchn =)
danke scho mal


----------



## Nachtmariger (1. September 2008)

Leute lest erstmal bevor ihr antwortet. Er ist atm Mitte A3 Hölle, da is nix mit Pindle, Mephi oder Baal Farmruns.

Es kommt drauf an wo du spielst. Wenn du im Battlenet spielst hol dir für nen paar Pgems nen paar gute Items. Der Wittwenmacher ist da zb ne günstige aber zunächst vernünftige Variante. Bei Bow Amas musste halt mehr als sonst wo auf agi achten.


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (3. September 2008)

Nachtmariger schrieb:


> Leute lest erstmal bevor ihr antwortet. Er ist atm Mitte A3 Hölle, da is nix mit Pindle, Mephi oder Baal Farmruns.
> 
> Es kommt drauf an wo du spielst. Wenn du im Battlenet spielst hol dir für nen paar Pgems nen paar gute Items. Der Wittwenmacher ist da zb ne günstige aber zunächst vernünftige Variante. Bei Bow Amas musste halt mehr als sonst wo auf agi achten.



Der TE sprach vom Farmen in Alptraum. Mann, lies erstmal, bevor du antwortest!


----------



## Aratosao (3. September 2008)

Am liebsten diablo, der läuft immer gut ;-)


----------



## Aratosao (3. September 2008)

Und da freun sich immer die kleinen Lowies wenn ich sie ziehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (3. September 2008)

ich farm alles ab was wat droppen könnte andy meppel hoher rat meppel diablo baal aber irgendwie droppt in letzter zeit nix mehr gutes


----------



## Aratosao (3. September 2008)

Und natürlich immerwieder gerne Andy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (4. September 2008)

habt ihr in letzter nette drops gehabt ?


----------



## ExoHunter (4. September 2008)

Habe mir die Tage eine MF-Sorc hochgezogen. Rennt momentan mit 1k Life, Macht-Merc aus NM Act2 und etwa 350% MF rum.

Ich farme grundsätzlich immer 2 TC85-Bereich in einem Mfrun, diese wären einmal das "Mausoleum" im ersten Akt (natürlich Hölle), und die "Alten Tunnel" im zweiten Akt in der "Vergessenen Stadt". Dort droppts recht gut, hatte bei meinem zweiten Run in den Tunnels direkt den "Seelenkäfig" vom IK-Set.

An Bossen farme ich Andy, Meppel, Pindle, Geisterbeschwörer und die Gräfin. Nebenbei noch Travi, aber da droppt fast nie was ordentliches.


----------



## Chaosfox (4. September 2008)

Ich hab immer mit meinem 90er hammadin Mephi und baal auf hell gemacht sind immer die besten sachen gedroped und natürlich leute durch hell gezogen für RQ ^^


----------



## Yiraja (5. September 2008)

joah ich hab normal z.b recht häufig tschako nightwings oda so wat gefunden aber im moment nix mehr ^^


----------



## Shurycain (6. September 2008)

Aaach ihr macht mich wieder ganz heiß  *Diablo auspack*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (6. September 2008)

Shurycain schrieb:


> Aaach ihr macht mich wieder ganz heiß  *Diablo auspack*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




richtig so xD


----------



## Syane (6. September 2008)

Hab mit tele immer Andariel abgefarmt ..je schneller mans packt umso bessere Items gibts. hat so um die 30 sec nach betreten gedauert.


----------



## Schamson (8. September 2008)

Meine Reihenfolge war immer:

1. Gräfin
2. Andariel
3. Geisterbeschwörer (Glaub der hieß so, Akt2 in der komischen "Starwars" Welt)
4. Mephisto
5. Nihaltak (Anjas Portal Akt5.)
6. Baal

Kam eigentlich an fast alle Items im Spiel ran


----------



## Yiraja (8. September 2008)

Schamson schrieb:


> Meine Reihenfolge war immer:
> 
> 1. Gräfin
> 2. Andariel
> ...




xD


----------

